

Ryanair: Eircom must disclose IPs of bloggers accused of making defamatory posts - yread
http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/courts/eircom-must-disclose-ids-of-bloggers-accused-of-making-highly-defamatory-posts-29066737.html

======
kerno
Hard to make comment without being able to see what was considered defamatory,
but these cases always have the taint of large corporations using their size
and cash to squash criticism, no matter how valid their defamation case.

